# attacks other dogs



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It could be several things. Him getting neutered will help but right now his testosterone is still like he was not neutered. It will got down but it takes a couple of months. 
Also I would get a full thyroid panel done on him. A low thyroid will make them act out. Make sure they send it out and if it comes back with a low normal get him put on thyroid meds. A low normal is low for a golden. 

Have him evaluated by a behaviorist that deals with positive reinforcements. If they did not have alot of socialization they can show some meanness to other dogs. Also check into a obedience class that will help help both of you. Some dogs do not like little dogs because they can be snappy and jump at big dogs. Do you have some friends that have some dogs that you can let him play with? 

Good luck and he is a very handsome boy. Welcome to the forum


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Andy Reno NV said:


> We had him nutered several weeks ago hoping this would help, Yesterday he went after a smaller dog at the local dog park.


Well, for starters, I would definitely keep him away from dog parks until you get this problem under control. It's not fair to the other dogs or their owners.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

I had a reactive golden - I think he was pretty low confidence - his behavior manifested as a bit of dog to dog reactivity - which worsened after Kasei had crutiate repair (I didn't blame him honestly). There were types of dogs he got along with - and others he didn't. He didn't care for dogs in his face or putting paws on him, but he got along beautifully with dogs who respected his space (physically). He tended to over-correct other big dogs and young dogs - and he was very prey oriented around small dogs - he was also an avid squirrel/skunk/rabbit killer. He was super with kids and people - he was an excellent therapy dog. But I was careful about the dogs I introduced to him - and managed his interaction with them. He would have been completely unsuitable to bring to a dog park...

I think sometimes we're so eager for our dogs to love everyone and everything - cats, kids, other dogs, hamsters, etc - that we forget that they're dogs. I don't believe that dogs need to be constantly exposed to a bunch of other dogs to be fulfilled. My own dogs are stable, well socialized critters and do tend to get along with everyone they meet - but I don't run them with random dogs - they have some playmates that they see and play with often - but their social calendars are not a free for all...It's OK to have a dog that doesn't like to go to the dog park - really - it's OK.

Test his thyroid - thyroid imbalances (particularly hypothyroid) can really cause a lot of behavorial things in goldens. Low normal is often not "optimal" for a golden - you'll want to see your golden in the upper 2/3 of normal range. This might mean asking for supplementation on a dog that's clinically normal.

Post-neuter hormones can exist for 2-6 months post-neuter. In fact dogs can be fertile for 2 weeks following a neuter - don't ask how I know this!

Good luck!

Erica


----------



## Andy Reno NV (Aug 12, 2009)

That is why I am seeking advise / help If we didnt care I wouldnt seek help


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Hang in there Andy there is a lot of great advice to be found here. I'm sure you will get more good replies in addition to the ones you've already received. 

This is a common topic. You could try doing a search of the forum as well.

My guy is an intact year old and I've had some of what I thought was aggression, but turns out it wasn't at all.

Good Luck!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

GRZ said:


> Hang in there Andy there is a lot of great advice to be found here. I'm sure you will get more good replies in addition to the ones you've already received.
> 
> This is a common topic. You could try doing a search of the forum as well.
> 
> ...


I agree. Does your dog just attack other dogs unprovoked? If he snaps or growls at a dog after it's been bothering him for a while, then I don't really think that qualifies as aggression.

Anyhow, there are a lot of really great trainers on this site that will give you loads of good information. I do have to second the above poster's suggestion that you put off taking your dog to dog parks until you can get to the root of this problem. Good luck!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I completely agree with Erica and will not expose my dogs to a doggie park. I used to bring my dogs to a doggie daycare and even that was stopped when I was unhappy with the lack of supervision and events that happened. My dogs do have playmates, but only dogs and/or owners who I know.

Perhaps since I do obedience, agaility and now field, I don't particularly want my dogs to believe every dog they see is a potential playmate, nor do I much appreciate my dogs being attacked by other dogs. 

Please find out if there is an underlying medical condition, work with a trainer and accept that Tahoe may never be comfortable enough around other dogs to be safely taken to a dog park. There are many things you can do with Tahoe that do not involve unlimited encounters with other dogs.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Rusty started developing leash aggression after he was attacked 3 times by young pit bulls on our walks. What we are doing.. and it seems to be working.. is this. 

We carry bits of meat in a bait bag.. We would practice the " watch me "command, and " sit ".. praising and treating when the dogs were at a distance. We also will have him " down " when they are far away. The minute he would actually look at another dog we would pop a treat in his mouth, and ask him to watch us.. As long as he would watch us and not lung, growl, etc. he got praised and treated. We knew it was working when he looked at another dog , then looked at us. Don't get too close, too fast.. This is a process. Also, don't let him be in situations where he can practice the yuck behavior. You don't want this to be a habit.. 

It is doable, but takes a while and is a lot of work. We stay away from dog parks.. Too many clueless, lazy owners out there.


----------



## Andy Reno NV (Aug 12, 2009)

*** update ***

Problem was solved Tahoe has his own "dog Park" . Tahoe is now a healthy 115lb lap dog. Bentley our rescue is also fine but getting old (at least 12) both dogs are terrrorised by our rescued Beagle (anyone want her??


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow, that is awesome. I love to see updates that turn out so well. Was there something special that you did or did he just outgrow it?


----------



## goldendaze (Oct 10, 2011)

Great to see a follow up as well, nice to hear good news.


----------

